# Milan - Juve femminile. 17 novembre 2019 ore 15. Tv.



## admin (17 Novembre 2019)

Milan - Juventus femminile, big match del campionato di categoria in programma domenica 17 novembre 2019 alle ore 15. Si affrontano la prima contro la seconda della classifica.

Dove vedere Milan - Juve femminile in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 15.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus femminile, big match del campionato di categoria in programma domenica 17 novembre 2019 alle ore 15. Si affrontano la prima contro la seconda della classifica.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juve femminile in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 15.



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2019)

gazosa in 1a fila immagino


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2019)

Grandissime <3


----------



## James45 (17 Novembre 2019)

Loro sì che ci mettono le palle!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Novembre 2019)

sky chiusa per lutto


----------



## gabri65 (17 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus femminile, big match del campionato di categoria in programma domenica 17 novembre 2019 alle ore 15. Si affrontano la prima contro la seconda della classifica.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juve femminile in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 15.



Facile giocare e compiere imprese senza Suso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Novembre 2019)

L'unica cosa che mi piace del calcio femminile è quella "genuina passione" che ormai in quello maschile si vede solo tra i ragazzini piccoli (manco più nei campionati dilettanti a livello di prime squadre)..

Si vede proprio come, lontano dai soldi, lo sport torna ad essere passione e sana competizione e non un lavoro

Per il resto, dal lato tecnico, davvero poco da dire, il livello è bassissimo e poco spettacolare


----------



## Manue (18 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus femminile, big match del campionato di categoria in programma domenica 17 novembre 2019 alle ore 15. Si affrontano la prima contro la seconda della classifica.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juve femminile in tv?
> 
> Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 15.



Mi sono messo d'impegno e ci ho provato, 
l'ho guardata tutta.

In comune con lo sport che amo ha solo il nome, 
dopodiché fanno un'altra cosa.
Complimenti alle atlete per l'impegno e la voglia, 
ma ciò che ho visto non lo vedo neanche nel campetto vicino casa dove gioca la terza categoria.


----------



## MassimoRE (18 Novembre 2019)

Io veramente non capisco, ma voi non avete mai visto un qualsiasi evento di uno sport femminile? Guardate sempre e soltanto sport praticati da maschi? Cosa vuol dire "un altro sport", è lo stesso sport praticato con predisposizioni diverse, come tutti gli altri sport praticato da maschi e femmine è ovvio e, soprattutto, naturale, che le prestazioni non siano paragonabili, sarebbe strano il contrario!
Poi nessuno dice che deve piacere per forza, se una cosa non piace non la si guarda, ma di certo non si può dire che è "un altro sport", 
NO, E' LO STESSO SPORT!!!


----------



## Route66 (18 Novembre 2019)

Se la squadra maschile ci mettesse lo stesso impegno, la stessa dedizione e passione che ci hanno messo le ragazze fino al 94esimo della partita di ieri forse oggi saremmo terzi in classifica.
PS: un goal del genere a tempo scaduto di solito lo subiamo dal Lecce di turno(o nei derby...)


----------

